# TTF Gun Dog Dummy Topwaters



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report
By Captain Chris Martin*

Late week the wind really started backing down allowing the BFL team to focus on real estate that we haven't been able to fish. From ESB to Carols Bay area reefs are holding excellent trout action while using TTF and topwaters to live bait. Keying in on the windward side of the reef; especially where the reef "falls" has been the target to hit. Red fish action came apart at the reels this weekend. Wow is all about we can say. Our guests have been blessed with some awesome reel screaming fun. The mindset of our guides; pull off the trout early, and go fish for reds the remaining day. The lodge welcomed 28-guests in for 2-days on Sunday evening. We have great news about TTF Gun Dog Dummy Topwaters, check it out below.

*TTF Gun Dog Dummy Topwaters*

Good Day for TTF Gun Dog Baits!!!....Academy Sports + Outdoors will start stocking all 16 TTF Gun Dog Dummy Topwaters this October....Everyone head over to Academy this fall and pick up a Gun Dog...they come trained and ready to Hunt!!!!!

*Monday's Weather *

Partly cloudy in the morning then becoming mostly cloudy. Isolated showers. Isolated thunderstorms in the afternoon. Highs in the mid 90s inland...in the lower 90s coast. South winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 20 percent. Water temps for San Antonio Bay 93 degrees. The moon is 29% illuminated.

*Solunar Forecast & Predictions

*Click here http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarcalendar.aspx

*Testimonial *

Coby Stilp
07-20-2011
I just wanted to let you know how much I love reading your emails. Every time I open one the endorphins kick in and I get a warm sensation remembering my BFL trips. Work has been too busy but I am trying to find a date to come down and recharge the batteries. As much as I love reading the fishing reports my mouth starts watering when I read about the cooking. Keep up the great work Chris. You have a very special place.

*Join our fan page.*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...08195102528120

*Watch our story*






​​
1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.Shoalwaterboats.com
www.GunDogBaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Couple more*

Here


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Couple more*

Thanks


----------

